# Karolina Kurkova @ Elie Saab Haute Couture F/W 2010 during the Paris Fashion Week 07.07.2010 (22x)



## Mandalorianer (9 Sep. 2010)

​


----------



## Q (9 Sep. 2010)

Ganz grosses Kino :thumbup: Danke!


----------



## taylor17 (15 Sep. 2010)

Danke für die schönen Bilder!!


----------

